# Essex Girl



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

An Essex girl goes to the council to register for child benefit.

'How many children?' asks the council worker.

'10' replies the Essex girl.

'10?' says the council worker. 'What are their names?'

'Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne, Wayne and Wayne.'

'Doesn't that get confusing?'

'Naah...' says the Essex girl 'its great 'cos if they are out playing in the

street I just have to shout WAAYNE, YER DINNER'S READY, or WAAYNE GO TO BED

NOW and they all do it...'

'What if you want to speak to one individually?' says the perturbed council worker.

'That's easy,' says the Essex girl... 'I just use their surnames.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

An Essex girl is involved in a nasty car crash and is trapped and bleeding.

The paramedics soon arrive on site.

Medic: 'It's OK I'm a paramedic and I'm going to ask you some questions?'

Girl: 'OK'

Medic: 'What's your name?'

Girl: 'Sharon.'

Medic: 'OK Sharon, is this your car?'

Sharon: 'Yes.'

Medic: 'Where are you bleeding from?'

Sharon: 'Romford, mate.'

~~~~~~~~~

An Essex girl was driving down the A13 when her car phone rang. It was her

boyfriend, urgently warning her, 'Cuddles, I just heard on the news that

there's a car going the wrong way on the A13. Please be careful!'

'It's not just one car!' said the Essex girl, 'There's f* hundreds of them!'


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm from Essex and it's all true! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

A13 lol :lol:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Brill - "I'll just use their surnames!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

Top Stuff 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Love the surnames one! :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

class jokes


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

